# Anti social car park behaviour



## mossypossy (Dec 30, 2016)

It seems that as soon as it is dark the quiet car parks of the land are taken over by the yoof.
Two out of three attempts to park up for the night this week have been blighted by naughty boys. One with a massive Bonfire in the middle of a remote car park and another by hand brake turn practice on gravel. Both nights we ended up seeking sanctuary in a village church car park.

What is the general spoil rate?

I realise you can just sit it out and wait for their bedtime but it just makes relaxing a bit difficult.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 30, 2016)

Never had it happen to date may be as i only wild in "wild" places not car parks or in any towns or villages for that matter.


----------



## n brown (Dec 30, 2016)

it just is what it is- they have cars, so car parks are good places to hang out and meet up. we didn't have cars so it was bus shelters.


----------



## mossypossy (Dec 30, 2016)

Hit the nail on the head.
We can park in bus stops after the last bus has been.


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 30, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Never had it happen to date may be as i only wild in "wild" places not car parks or in any towns or villages for that matter.



Exactamundo... always look carefully at where you are intending to pitch too.... 
skid marks all around/broken glass/maccy D wrappers/drink cans and bottles etc... 
forget it and move on.... closer you are to civilization the worse it usually is. 

Bit of thought and examination goes a long long way.


----------



## Asterix (Dec 30, 2016)

I've only had it once,couple of cars doing doughnuts,bit of racing,wasn't really bothered by it but it gave an amusing distraction to the crap on tv for an hour. We were all young once and most have probably done similar things back in the day so let them get on with it I say,better than hanging about town mugging pensioners.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 30, 2016)

I've only twice had boy racers and they usually have to be home by 11.00 pm so not such a problem, one of them was the Kelpies and I knew beforehand that they would be there. What I never understand is how we can park up in a clean car park miles from anywhere and wake up to McDonalds wrappers in the morning without having heard anything, or the dog barking. Perhaps we were gassed.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah, Come across this a few times, Probably about a Dozen or so over the 18 months Full Timing, but no real trouble worthy of comment to date, More the annoyance factor. If you can take a Few Pictures or train your Dash cam on their shenanigans catching  the Vehicle Reg s involved as a prompt for Police to chase in the event of Threatening Behaviour or sustaining Damage it might help. But Good luck with getting them interested in that. If early enough just re locate as you say.


----------



## Mick H (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes, this is a disturbing issue, that seems to be on the increase. The best thing to do, is move, if it worries you, although it might not be as easy as this, in some circumstances.
Regarding the advice to avoid parking in car parks, many of the POI's, include these locations.
I, for one, wouldn't like their removal, just because a minority sometimes have this problem.

We too, have experienced youth's/boy racers, deliberately trying to spoil our enjoyment of wild camping. Also, the annoying problem of those that think it's enjoyable to sound their horns. This now occurs even when staying overnight, on official aires, on the continent.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2016)

Cars arriving in car parks here normley have flat girls in passenger seat which are quickly moved to the rear seats and inflated by some sort of pumping action then returned to front and taken away again.:scared:some return a short time later with a seemingly stronger pumper.


----------



## Hondaboy (Dec 30, 2016)

Other side of the coin. We were parked up at the Kelpies, I went out to get a bit fresh air and was talking to the lads and one of the lads asked me if I was wanting to get to bed as they would move if I was being disturbed. Get talking to these lads, especially about their cars and you might get a bit of cooperation from them.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2016)

Hondaboy said:


> Other side of the coin. We were parked up at the Kelpies, I went out to get a bit fresh air and was talking to the lads and one of the lads asked me if I was wanting to get to bed as they would move if I was being disturbed. Get talking to these lads, especially about their cars and you might get a bit of cooperation from them.



You could alway ask if help require reinflating the partner,worth a shot.:scared::lol-053:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 30, 2016)

Hondaboy said:


> Other side of the coin. We were parked up at the Kelpies, I went out to get a bit fresh air and was talking to the lads and one of the lads asked me if I was wanting to get to bed as they would move if I was being disturbed. Get talking to these lads, especially about their cars and you might get a bit of cooperation from them.



I was thinking similar ... get the deck chair and cuppa tea  n choccy biccies or wee bottle o' beer oot, sit back with a smile and a wave and enjoy their fun ... either they'll bugger off 'coz you're watching or because they see your not bothered by them.


----------



## Lima Delta (Dec 30, 2016)

In our last 160 nights spent wild camping, we've only moved on once due to what other people were doing. That was earlier this month in Spain, when five boy racers decided to park right next to us in a massive, otherwise empty, coach park. Having observed them for a while, we perceived no threat, but didn't want to take the chance of the revving engines and music going on into the night and disturbing us - particularly our Ludlow experience (see below) - so we moved. 

Ludlow Park & Ride was a nightmare involving five hours of boy racers using it as a skidpan, finally leaving at just gone 2am. There's no way I would have chosen to stay there if it hadn't been for the snow stopping us from getting to where we wanted to be ("Who's going to be up to no good in a car park on a freezing snowy Tuesday night in January" I naively said), and it was also the snow that stopped us from leaving. 

We've encountered plenty of other comings and goings and dubious activities in other places we've parked, but not such that unduly bothered us; the only other time we've moved on after settling in was due to the weather (an exposed spot at altitude in 70mph winds was not a wise choice!).


----------



## Tomnjune (Dec 30, 2016)

Few years ago, we parked up on a unused car park near the old french cruise ship,  the lydia ,now a retaurent/casino, there where 6 or 7 french vans already parked up.       About 11 pm a roaring  noise from outside woke us up,  2 guys stirring up the gravel, stopped their wheelies to have a smoke, some of the french  hurled some abuse at them, got back in the car andgave us another display for 10 mins before roaring off.

          Following morning, knock on the door, 2 young english lads asking if we had found a wallet in the middle of car park, it was them doing the display, they were students woking as hol reps, little sods, he had left his wallet on the roof of the car while he had a smoke, .      Told them before they asked the french vans, let us move on, before thebattle starts.    Tom


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 30, 2016)

Heading back to the Alps next week so we will expect a bit more of this in the ski lift carparks as the last ones clear out.

But to answer your question, I've only had to move on once which was near Dublin.  Remote carpark up on a hill but not remote enough, 2 cars came tearing up the hill and drove right over to us with horns blaring and engines revving for a couple of minutes.  They cleared off quickly but I'd heard them around a bit earlier so figured they might be back, it was dark but early so moved a few miles into a village carpark.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 30, 2016)

I've only ever found the need to move twice. This was when earning a living driving a lorry. I pulled up at a rest area in Germany and turned in only to get constant knocks on the door from women asking me if I wanted sex. In the end I moved on to the next stop only to have the same problem from blokes. This happens in the UK though. I remember turning in at Rosies transport cafe on the A5 only to be woken up by some woman asking if I'd like to be her last of the night.


----------



## David Morison (Dec 31, 2016)

The only diturbed night we ever had was when a French farmer parked his truck next to us for the night full of squealing pigs. Yes they do squeal all night and have the occasional skirmish plus they do fart in their sleep. We didn't fancy bacon for breakfast that morning!


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2016)

David Morison said:


> The only diturbed night we ever had was when a French farmer parked his truck next to us for the night full of squealing pigs. Yes they do squeal all night and have the occasional skirmish plus they do fart in their sleep. We didn't fancy bacon for breakfast that morning!



Thats strange my wife tells me i apple tart in my sleep to,and the word pig is mentioned.:hammer::lol-053:


----------



## hotrats (Dec 31, 2016)

mossypossy said:


> It seems that as soon as it is dark the quiet car parks of the land are taken over by the yoof.
> Two out of three attempts to park up for the night this week have been blighted by naughty boys. One with a massive Bonfire in the middle of a remote car park and another by hand brake turn practice on gravel. Both nights we ended up seeking sanctuary in a village church car park.
> 
> What is the general spoil rate?
> ...



Let their tyres doon.


----------



## hotrats (Dec 31, 2016)

hotrats said:


> Let their tyres doon.



If you can try and have a chat showing interest in the cars,works wonders.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 31, 2016)

Tomnjune said:


> Few years ago, we parked up on a unused car park near the old french cruise ship,  the lydia ,now a retaurent/casino, there where 6 or 7 french vans already parked up.       About 11 pm a roaring  noise from outside woke us up,  2 guys stirring up the gravel, stopped their wheelies to have a smoke, some of the french  hurled some abuse at them, got back in the car andgave us another display for 10 mins before roaring off.
> 
> Following morning, knock on the door, 2 young english lads asking if we had found a wallet in the middle of car park, it was them doing the display, they were students woking as hol reps, little sods, he had left his wallet on the roof of the car while he had a smoke, .      Told them before they asked the french vans, let us move on, before thebattle starts.    Tom



Completely off topic, but very interesting is the story of the Lydia Adelaide Steamship Co - MS Moonta / MV Lydia


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Dec 31, 2016)

*The Ladz...*

I recall in the early 1970s giving my wee A35 van some wellie in the odd car park now and then, mind you it was so gutless it could hardly spin the wheels plus as cheap as it was then we could hardly afford the petrol... Now the 'ladz' cars are mighty powerful by comparison and their major cost I'd guess is insurance. I've found they all clear off at a reasonable time as looking at their cars they all must work to afford all the bits and bobs fitted [and perhaps a set of tyres every few months]... I think some have to be off the road by a particular time to save something on insurance premiums...

I paid £15 for the van with 3 months tax and half a tank of juice ... I was on about £10 a week.... How things change...!


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Dec 31, 2016)

*Flat girls etc*



trevskoda said:


> Cars arriving in car parks here normley have flat girls in passenger seat which are quickly moved to the rear seats and inflated by some sort of pumping action then returned to front and taken away again.:scared:some return a short time later with a seemingly stronger pumper.



Have I stumbled across the dogging section?


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 31, 2016)

bedonwheels said:


> Have I stumbled across the dogging section?



I'm sure Trevor will PM you list of sites if you wish


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2016)

antiquesam said:


> I'm sure Trevor will PM you list of sites if you wish



To late iv given them all to father ted.


----------



## n brown (Dec 31, 2016)

nothing anti-social about dogging- seems like the most social thing you can do !


----------



## rockape (Dec 31, 2016)

n brown said:


> it just is what it is- they have cars, so car parks are good places to hang out and meet up. we didn't have cars so it was bus shelters.



Or air raid shelters, you led a sheltered life.


----------



## Stanski (Dec 31, 2016)

*Car park shinnanigans*

Since we started out using a MH the " Youf " of today have often shown their prowess - at times not - in doing doughnuts.  In scandinavia it was nearly a nightly experience - especially if in a car park, church car parks did not stop them.  We accepted it as normal activity that the MH fraternity endured.

My thoughts are that if you move then they then will see it as a win and so a challenge to see if they can do it to the next MH visitor so we lose the fight.  Only if damage or danger is imminent would I choose to move.

We often get the "Honk" in UK and Ireland but rarely the doughnut brigade.  In our home town there are the loud car exhaust club and they like showing off at night in the supermarket carpark then along the main dual-carriageway until about midnight.  

As "Prince" once sung - "Sign of the Times" I guess and we shall always experience it.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 31, 2016)

mossypossy said:


> Hit the nail on the head.
> We can park in bus stops after the last bus has been.


I was sent to a bus   parking area in Guildford by a police officer, had to go when the park and ride started up and when they wanted the  park area back after the morning rush. Nice area nice and flat and a police car checking we were ok during the night.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2016)

n brown said:


> nothing anti-social about dogging- seems like the most social thing you can do !



Chum or lassie.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 1, 2017)

Every time I go near one, they all scarper , never get to meet anybody.


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 1, 2017)

Hondaboy said:


> Other side of the coin. We were parked up at the Kelpies, I went out to get a bit fresh air and was talking to the lads and one of the lads asked me if I was wanting to get to bed as they would move if I was being disturbed. Get talking to these lads, especially about their cars and you might get a bit of cooperation from them.



Stayed at the Kelpies after the Wheel meet, the staff said if we used the lower car park the boy racers don't go in there as it's too small for them.


----------



## Gemani2 (Jan 1, 2017)

We've just had 2 nights at bideford, anti social behaviour was rife, wheelies skids, canabis etc etc , made for a very very uncomfortable unnerving Friday night , last night not too bad. Worst type of this behaviour I've experienced 

I'd go there again but only in company


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 1, 2017)

In the winter it is just skiddies.
In the summer they open their doors and let the beats pump out.

Quietest time is probably rainy and cold. Yum Yum.


----------



## malagaoth (Jan 1, 2017)

I was in Bideford - I take it we are talking about the carpark - in May and it was lovely and quite!

although I do wonder  if it was so bad why did you stay a second night, why not move over to Westward Oh!


----------



## barryd (Jan 1, 2017)

I just avoid any large tarmac car park in the UK but would normally be out in the sticks anyway.  Doesnt seem to be as big an issue on the continent.  I always check to see if any place looks remotely suitable as a skid pan and just avoid it.


----------



## glen ozzy (Jan 1, 2017)

*: Anti social car park behaviour*

insurance companies should pay a small fee for grassing up bad driving


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 2, 2017)

glen ozzy said:


> insurance companies should pay a small fee for grassing up bad driving



You will have heard the the phrase "He'd grass up his own mother for a ****". Could you imagine how many people would have an increase in their premiums because someone wants to make a few quid?


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 2, 2017)

*It would also be*



antiquesam said:


> You will have heard the the phrase "He'd grass up his own mother for a ****". Could you imagine how many people would have an increase in their premiums because someone wants to make a few quid?



1   Unverified.
2   Open to endless abuse not dissimilar from so called "Internet Trolls"

BTW We were in Norway over the summer...
We Found Trolls and use the Internet but fortunately not joined


----------



## willdbill (Jan 2, 2017)

I must be lucky haven't experience much of that above or i am just careful where i park think in twenty years of free wild camping maybe one or two experiences of twats
wildbill


----------



## Byronic (Jan 2, 2017)

Asterix said:


> I've only had it once,couple of cars doing doughnuts,bit of racing,wasn't really bothered by it but it gave an amusing distraction to the crap on tv for an hour. We were all young once and most have probably done similar things back in the day so let them get on with it I say,better than hanging about town mugging pensioners.



Back in the day I might well have doughnutted a car round a carpark, however if told to eff off by the cops for instance, I'd hate to think my chosen option would have been to say (metaphoric example) mug old dears in town.

I hope we haven't reached the state where the cops let someone 
get away with something simply because they, the cops, have such a low opinion/expectation of these people that these days they think they'll go off and commit much more serious offences as an alternative.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 2, 2017)

Not a single boy racer, beer bottle, drugs paraphernalia or skid mark to be seen anywhere we stopped this Xmas break....;-)


----------



## barryd (Jan 2, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Not a single boy racer, beer bottle, drugs paraphernalia or skid mark to be seen anywhere we stopped this Xmas break....;-)



Yep, thats the sort of place I would always prefer, further from any road if possible though.  Looks a nice spot that.


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 2, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Not a single boy racer, beer bottle, drugs paraphernalia or skid mark to be seen anywhere we stopped this Xmas break....;-)



N Yorks, Dales ?


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Jan 2, 2017)

rockape said:


> Or air raid shelters, you led a sheltered life.



We had m/bikes so we used to hangout under motorway bridges near us.
It also improved the acoustics 

Phill


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 2, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> N Yorks, Dales ?



Tis indeed.... very nice quiet spot.


----------



## Gemani2 (Jan 2, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> I was in Bideford - I take it we are talking about the carpark - in May and it was lovely and quite!
> 
> although I do wonder  if it was so bad why did you stay a second night, why not move over to Westward Oh!



Stayed a second night as about 11 vans by sat night so confidence in numbers


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 3, 2017)

*HGV 'rides'*



antiquesam said:


> I've only ever found the need to move twice. This was when earning a living driving a lorry. I pulled up at a rest area in Germany and turned in only to get constant knocks on the door from women asking me if I wanted sex. In the end I moved on to the next stop only to have the same problem from blokes. This happens in the UK though. I remember turning in at Rosies transport cafe on the A5 only to be woken up by some woman asking if I'd like to be her last of the night.



Funny how the whiff of derv turns some people on


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 3, 2017)

*Dogging :-0*



antiquesam said:


> I'm sure Trevor will PM you list of sites if you wish



I don't think I could put much of show on in this cold weather, [well that would be my excuse anyway]....


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 3, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Not a single boy racer, beer bottle, drugs paraphernalia or skid mark to be seen anywhere we stopped this Xmas break....;-)



Is it in the poi database and what's it called ?
I may visit this weekend / Monday as heading out again for a few days.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 3, 2017)

*Water Splash*

looks to me like the Water Splash of All Creatures Great and Small on the road to Low Row from  Langthwaite in Arkengarth dale

I would think quite noisy so near the cattle grid normally a well used road even in winter

Alf




Obanboy666 said:


> Is it in the poi database and what's it called ?
> I may visit this weekend / Monday as heading out again for a few days.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 3, 2017)

Alf said:


> looks to me like the Water Splash of All Creatures Great and Small on the road to Askrigg from Arkengarth dale
> 
> I would think quite noisy so near the cattle grid normally a well used road even in winter
> 
> Alf



Nope it's not that one.... sent you a pm Oban ;-)


----------



## Llantarnam (Jan 3, 2017)

*Bideford new year*

Well I have to say I also went to bideford for new year with my friend who has made the comment about the drug taking and the cars.
however our view is slightly different we had a fab time the event it self music and fireworks were amazing There were lots of people in fancy dress and families with young children attending definitely not worth missing and left us wanting to go again next year.the guy I emailed who was organising the event was very welcoming and informative
The car park it self was fine as there were lots of other vans around and we have stayed on our own there previously and would have no worries doing so again.
There was a group of young people having a good time but they were so polite


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 3, 2017)

Unless I am seeing things I am parked in the very same spot

Alf

PS and this is looking the other way to the footbridge 



mistericeman said:


> Nope it's not that one.... sent you a pm Oban ;-)


----------



## malagaoth (Jan 4, 2017)

> Stayed a second night as about 11 vans by sat night so confidence in numbers



eleven vans would definately have had me moving on!
One of the main reasons I wild camp is because I dont want to be with eleven other vans!
When I was in Bideford in May there was only us and one other van right at the other end of the carpark

I was at a rural carpark in the far north of Scotland last July and late on in the evening another M/h rolled in - I was livid!


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 7, 2017)

Steve Did you visit the water splash is it as I said

Alf




Obanboy666 said:


> Is it in the poi database and what's it called ?
> I may visit this weekend / Monday as heading out again for a few days.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 7, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> ...................................
> 
> I was at a rural carpark in the far north of Scotland last July and late on in the evening another M/h rolled in - I was livid!



You sound like good company.:lol-061:


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Jan 7, 2017)

i stop in some nice rural coastal carparks fairly regular,weekend nights in the summer can be quite lively but i reckon that the youngsters have to have somewhere to go and indulge in activities that they cant do at home,a lot of our towns are covered with cctv so it makes sense for them to find somewhere where they can get away with things that are just part of growing up,
if it stopped me enjoying my stay i would leave and find somewhere further from a town.
all the best,
jan


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 7, 2017)

Alf said:


> Steve Did you visit the water splash is it as I said
> 
> Alf



Hi Alf, no had a few family problems to sort out. Hopefully heading over that way tomorrow.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 7, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Hi Alf, no had a few family problems to sort out. Hopefully heading over that way tomorrow.



You'll love it....
 worth popping over to Muker too...Farmers arms is very well worth a visit


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 8, 2017)

*Skid marks*



mistericeman said:


> Exactamundo... always look carefully at where you are intending to pitch too....
> skid marks all around/broken glass/maccy D wrappers/drink cans and bottles etc...
> forget it and move on.... closer you are to civilization the worse it usually is.
> 
> Bit of thought and examination goes a long long way.



Very similar to the way I check out potential girlfriends, any of that in their flats or houses and I'm off.... first thing in the morning


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 8, 2017)

*Woof woof*



GWAYGWAY said:


> Every time I go near one, they all scarper , never get to meet anybody.



Try ditching the flat cap, mac and alsation.....


----------



## Tomnjune (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for the history of the lydia, very interesting.


----------

